# Show me your guitar projects!



## danconway327 (Sep 30, 2009)

Finished or not. I am in the middle of a build and would like to see yours. {I'll post my pics as soon as I am allowed}. 

Moderators feel free to move this to correct forum if you need to

Dan


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Head rebuild.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

8 string bass. Through neck. Own brass bridge and tailpiece.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Twin-neck 1974. Walnut body.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Mahogany body, bolt on neck.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

There is a matching bass to this one somewhere.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Mahogany body, semi solid with a maple cap. 3 piece mahogany neck, Schaller parts.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Simple but horrible, but the customer is always right!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike Wingate said:


> Mahogany body, bolt on neck.


I love this one- simple but beautiful. The offset inlays in the fretboard are a unique detail. 

Too bad it's not a 5 string.

Great work!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Kp. I have an updated version of this one that needs polishing and wiring, I will post a pic 2morrow.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Older bass with a couple of cabs. Walnut, through neck, Fretless.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A nice egonomic shape with a reay belly curve. Bubinga body. Wenge and bubinga 5 piece neck. Schaller hardware. Needs polishing and wiring.


----------



## danconway327 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice work Mike!


----------



## TimP138 (Oct 2, 2010)

Great guitars Mike. Guitars are what got me into wood working and brought me here. I just finished my first, a solid body 6 stringer. Glad to see I'm not the only guitar guy here...


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I think guitars are so creative, artistic, functional, sculptural. Must finish of a few more that I have in the workshop.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Mike Wingate said:


> Head rebuild.


Wow Mike, I really like the styling of that head, very nice job!


----------

